

Whitespace overloading to be added to C++ [pdf] - logicchains
http://www.stroustrup.com/whitespace98.pdf

======
binarnosp
I propose to overload also the new line operator, for divisions. E.g.: X/Y may
be represented by: X with Y under it. However some brainstorming is needed to
differentiate it from Y^X

------
Arnt
I liked that joke when it was new. Since then I've worked with annotations in
Java (Jersey's for example) and Bjarne's joke doesn't make me laugh any more.

Java truly is the better C++.

